# Bending track



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried straightening out Bachmann or New Bright track with a railbender ? I know it's rather flimsy, but I have a *%#@ load of it in my attic collecting dust for about 10 years now, and was planning on using it in my shed (unheated) for storage of rolling stock.  Will I be wasting time and energy ? With the price of brass track, I was hoping to save a few bucks so I can buy more trains ( just what I need. LOL)


Pat McCarty


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat,


If you have access to a table saw rip some lumber  about 1/4 x 1/4 for the wheels to set on. Space them


as wide as the rails and tack them down.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat, 
Would you like more beat up Bachmann and New Brite track? I have a load of it too if you want it. LOL I think Trains idea is great. Never crossed my mind to rip some lumber. Thanks again for the great idea.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,


You have an email message


JimC.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Pat


I know it is expensive but the Lil train rail bender that bends both tracks at the same time, works very well at straightening track as well as curving it. If you are useing track that was factory curved, remove all the screws in the back of the ties, except the end screws, this will allow the track to be straightened.


Personally I would use the previous recomendation of wood strips, and either use your track on your layout or sell that pricey stuff


Good Luck, Dennis


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the Bachmann track is hollow, bending it would be very hard to do. 

Rail benders do best on solid track. 

Use the hollow track for displays.


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wood strips it is !!!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The train li rail bender will not bend b-mann track. I tried, with bad results. But if you want to get rid of that bachmann track drop me a line. 
Terry


----------



## DieCastoms (Jan 9, 2008)

I do not mean to thread-jack but, I am just starting a brand new layout and am in need of track as I have none yet.  Please keep me in mind if you decide to part with some of your track.

It suprises me that you mention New Bright track.  I assume the track you are talking about is metal since you are talking about bending it, but I have never seen metal newbright track!  All the newbright trains I have seen are plastic and plastic track... (I've been buying cheap locos and converting to cheap radio control, since my track is plastic).

Mike from DieCastoms
If you model in "G" scale, and would be willing to chat on the major clients like AOL, MSN, ICQ, or Yahoo! please PM me!  Thanks!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, it's grim stuff indeed. You don't want to use it for anything but storage shelves, and for that, strips of wood work very nicely.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

New Blight does offer metal track, their Xmas train uses it, but any of the stamped stuff would be almost impossible to bend in the way your thinking, I've been using the straight plastic track for my storage tracks plus some Bachmann straights, but I've simply chucked alot of the curved Bmann track into the recycler. Its fairly worthless stuff.


----------

